# small vid of my baby Fly River Turtle



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I took this last night. Look how cute it is


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Those guys look Awsome! lol Hope they do Well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Where did you get him jackson. He is adorable! 

Bob and I have looked at them many times. I am pretty fond of them but the price was a bit out of our range for a long time.

Now its an issue of space. I already have two diff male turtles I need to upgrade.

What are you feeding him?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That is the cutest little guy ever! Its also one lucky turtle!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Those guys look Awsome! lol Hope they do Well.


Thanks 

This is the first one I have owned and I am so lucky I was able to get it at such a small size.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Where did you get him jackson. He is adorable!
> 
> Bob and I have looked at them many times. I am pretty fond of them but the price was a bit out of our range for a long time.
> 
> ...


They are still not cheap LOL

I have this one eating trout chow and i am trying to get it to eat some fruits. It lives with a group of cory's a BN and some endlers.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Katalyst said:


> That is the cutest little guy ever! Its also one lucky turtle!


Thanks Kat


----------

